# Teichbilder von Terra



## terra (11. Juni 2008)

Hier die neuesten Bilder von unserem Teich


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbilder von Terra*

Hallo Karin!

Das hat doch was, da möchte man/frau direkt die Liege ausklappen und in Ruhestellung gehen...


----------



## Phil (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbilder von Terra*

Hallo Karin,

wirklich hübsche Anlage hast du da gezaubert und auch gut durchdacht, mit dem Holzsteg am gegenüberliegenden Ende. Ebenfalls gut gefällt mir der Kies außenrum, so in der Art will ich das bei mir auch noch machen, wobei ich mir unklar darüber bin wie ich den Rasen davon abhalten kann in den Kies zu wachsen. Fällt mir aber auch noch was ein 
Da ich es irgendwie mag, wenn ein Teich eine kleine Landschaft ist (in der durchaus auch mal nen kleines Häuschen stehen kann) würde mich vorallem interessieren, was da in der Mitte deines Teiches steht? Der Eifelturm?
Hast du davon vielleicht auch noch ein etwas größeres Bild?

LG Phil


----------



## Naturfreund (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbilder von Terra*

Hi Karin,

ich finde deinen Teich ebenfalls sehr reizvoll.  

Wirklich schön gelungen, eine richtige kleine Oase.


----------



## terra (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbilder von Terra*

Hallo Phil.
in der Mitte das ist ein Eisfreihalter oder Belüftung für den Winter.
War schon drin als ich den Teich übernommen habe.Müsste ich auch mal
aufarbeiten (Streichen oder so) War aber im Krankenhaus(Hüfte) darum kann ich jtezt im Moment nicht weiter. Habe 6Wochen Schonzeit  
Hier noch ein paar Bilder von 15³°Uhr


----------



## terra (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbilder von Terra... PS.*

Übrigens ; Die Terrassenplatten habe ich mit Fassadenfarbe gestrichen da sie schon so grau waren. Haben jetzt schon ein paar Feiern ausgehalten.
Guter Tipp für alle die sich noch keine neuen Platten leisten können.


----------



## Phil (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbilder von Terra*

Hallo Karin,

irgendwie gefällt mir das Teilchen, schaut schick aus, bissel japanischer Stil. Sieht aber auch ziemlich massiv aus, Beton? Wenn ich mir bezüglich meiner kleinen Häuschen und Hüttchen sicher bin, werd ich auch mal ein paar Bildchen machen, plane da aktuell kleine Teichlampen im japanischen Stil, mal schauen was drauß wird.
Dann wünsche ich dir mal schöne 6 Wochen Ruhe und genieße deinen Teich bei dem schönen Wetter 

LG Phil


----------



## terra (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbilder von Terra*

Hallo Phil,
Ja ist aus Beton und steht auf einem quadratischen Sockel der auch 2 Öffnungen hat .Da schwimmen die Fischlis immer durch.
LG Karin


----------



## niri (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbilder von Terra*

hallo karin,

dein teich gefällt mir ebenso sehr gut  ! dekorativ und trotzdem natürlich.

lg
ina


----------



## terra (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbilder von Terra*

Vielen Dank an alle
Bis dann, jetzt wird Fussball geguckt


----------



## Dodi (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbilder von Terra*

Hi Karin!

Echt klasse, der Teich. Gefällt mir sehr gut! 

Viel Spaß mit Deiner Oase und beim Fußball schauen.


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbilder von Terra*

hi, sieht echt schick aus der Teich, habe eine kleine Frage, habe ein Bild von dir angehängt mit Markierungen, weil ich hoffe, dass du mir verräts welche Pflanzen das sind, find die schön so zwischen den steinen, sind das Wasser / Sumpf oder Trockenpflanzen? (Trockenpflanzen meine ich so wie __ Efeu oder so) 
Gruß Paddy


----------



## terra (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbilder von Terra*

Hallo Paddy,
das ist einfach" Fetthenne" __ Bodendecker.Sehr pflegeleicht. Wächst überall und hängt schön über die Folie bis ins Wasser! 
Schicke ein Bild mit.


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbilder von Terra*

hi, 
danke! die brauche ich...für die zwischenräume meiner NAtursteine
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=169444#post169444
gruß paddy


----------



## Barbor (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbilder von Terra*

[
, wobei ich mir unklar darüber bin wie ich den Rasen davon abhalten kann in den Kies zu wachsen. Fällt mir aber auch noch was ein 


Hallo Phil 
es gibt eine sogenannte Gärtnerfolie die läst das wasser durch aber keine Pflanzen bzw. Rasen.

Gruß Ulrike


----------



## terra (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbilder von Terra*

Hi Paddy, schöne Bilder von deinem Teichbau !! Wird bestimmt sehr schön.
Da passt die Fetthenne gut.


----------



## terra (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbilder von Terra*

Hi Barbor, habe unter dem Kies 2-3 cm Rindenmulch aufgefüllt und festgetreten. Glaube nicht dass der Rasen da reinwachsen möchte.


----------



## Phil (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbilder von Terra*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

Unkrautsperren sind mir bekannt, Wasserdurchlässig aber durchwachsen soll im allgemeinen nichts können. Das macht durchaus Sinn. Ich habe aber wahrscheinlich das Problem, das der Kies auf der einen Seite durch den Teichrand und der anderen durch den Rasen begrenzt wird. 
Wie man das so kennt, ist im Rasen auch nicht nur Rasen, sondern auch wucherndes Unkraut. Das hat irgendwie die unangenehme Eigenschaft auch mal 10-20cm überbrücken zu können ohne direkt Erdkontakt zu haben, oder einfach unter dem Kies entlang wurzelt. Eine direkte Abgrenzung in Form von Steinen wollte ich eigentlich nicht machen, also bleibt mir entweder nur häufiges zupfen, oder mir fällt noch was anderes ein.
Da ich aber noch an einer anderen Ecke ein grundlegenderes Gestaltungsproblem zu klären habe, ergibt sich das dann wahrscheinlich sogar von selbst 

@ Karin: Löwenzahn zum Beispiel wurzelt so tief das er den Rindenmulch durchaus durchdringen könnte  schafft das im übrigen auch mit den Billigen Unkrautsperren *seufz*
Fettehenne hab ich am oberen Teich / Bachlauf, das wuchert schon ganz ordentlich, macht also schön grün, hin und wieder mal beschneiden damits nicht Überhand nimmt. Wenn man ältere Gartennachbarn hat, bekommt man sowas in der Regel sogar umsonst. Die haben immer was übrig und freuen sich wenn man das Interesse teilt 

Grüße


----------

